
The Life and Death of an Amazon Warehouse Temp - mayneack
http://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/life-and-death-amazon-temp/
======
yomritoyj
The death was a tragedy. But not even the family blames Amazon for it. And the
article does not really point to any evidence that the company was
responsible. So I'm not sure why the its name is there in the headline. If
Jeff had died while working at the building supply store would there have been
an article about the life and time of workers at mom and pop stores?

~~~
leonroy
I think the point is more that the current system of temping is being used to
game employees to provide work without the company doling out any sort of
benefits.

Entitlements like sick pay, holidays, health etc. things we take for granted
in the West are rapidly being eroded by effective micro management of temp
hours to ensure low skilled jobs can be fulfilled by a rolling pool of labour.

We're seeing it in the US, in the UK and no doubt across other nations which
previously provided low skilled workers some modicum of protection in the past
before effective temp management became so prevalent.

~~~
yomritoyj
Those benefits ultimately came out of higher prices for consumers. So if the
public still wants the benefits to continue, it just has to campaign for
public provision for those benefits through higher taxes or contribute to
private income transfer programs. That would be fairer since who gets the
benefits will be decided on a democratic basis and not on who was well-
connected or lucky enough to land a job in a unionized industry.

I'm not in the US, but from the news it seems that higher taxes are very
unpopular there. So demonizing corporations seems to be an easy way out where
you can empathize with unskilled workers while at the same time enjoying the
benefits that come from the cheapening of their labour.

------
dsfsdfd
Capitalism, the end game.

